# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  my avatar's inappropriate???

## fuscia

how? it's from a japanese movie. it's a picture of an actress in that movie. i've had it for at least six months.

----------


## jdong

It looks like the head shot of a strangled woman. Unless you can explain it as something else, I rest that it is inappropriate.

----------


## fuscia

> It looks like the head shot of a strangled woman. Unless you can explain it as something else, I rest that it is inappropriate.


it's a picture of a woman working on her car (hence the grease on her face and the odd angle).

----------


## jdong

Umm... ok, I'll buy that. Never mind.

----------


## fuscia

> Umm... ok, I'll buy that. Never mind.


looks kind of like a japanese lucille ball, eh?

----------


## jdong

whatever you say.

----------


## jdong

Ok, you know what, after thinking about that for a few minutes, *she's working on her car and has grease on her face?*

Who is the actor, what's the name of the movie?

----------


## ubuntu-geek

looks like a dead ladies head to me.

----------


## fuscia

> Ok, you know what, after thinking about that for a few minutes, *she's working on her car and has grease on her face?*
> 
> Who is the actor, what's the name of the movie?


i have no idea. it was a still i found, quite by accident, on google image search. i lost the original and i can't remember how i found the pic. i wish i could. i'd love to see that movie (though, maybe i'm better off not seeing it, as those things usually turn out to be disappointments).

----------


## ubuntu-geek

How about finding something a little more suitable?

----------


## jdong

Look, we've been thru this once in the backyard before. It's a strangled woman's head. Please find a different avatar. End of story.

----------


## fuscia

> Look, we've been thru this once in the backyard before. It's a strangled woman's head. Please find a different avatar. End of story.


we've been through it and whoever said it was a strangled woman's head was wrong! i've had this avatar for six months. why is it suddenly a problem now?

----------


## jdong

The decision has been made. Please change your avatar.

----------


## ubuntu-geek

> we've been through it and whoever said it was a strangled woman's head was wrong! i've had this avatar for six months. why is it suddenly a problem now?


Ok you been asked its been explained its a dead ladies head, change it or it will be changed for you. 

6 months?
-rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 4534 2007-03-01 20:46 avatar24763_8.gif

----------


## fuscia

> Ok you been asked its been explained its a dead ladies head, change it or it will be changed for you. 
> 
> 6 months?
> -rw-r--r-- 1 www-data www-data 4534 2007-03-01 20:46 avatar24763_8.gif


i've had the same basic pic for six months (check the date of the backyard thread to which jdong refered). i've put different hats on her (there was a thread in the backyard even held as a contest to find new hats for her. that thread was participated in by several moderators who provided suggestions. apparently, none of them found it a violation of the rules).

i'm suspecting there is some other reason behind this move. if you do forceably change my av, please have the decency to change it to nothing and not something that i, myself, would find offensive (which would include anything other than one of my own choosing).

----------


## ubuntu-geek

So you are refusing to change it?

Also, here is the thread were you reference it as a dead girl..

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331216

----------


## jdong

You have given conflicting answers regarding your avatar. The joke is over, and it's not funny. Your avatar has been removed and pending a 5 point profile infraction.

----------


## fuscia

> So you are refusing to change it?
> 
> Also, here is the thread were you reference it as a dead girl..
> 
> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=331216


in quotes, dated january 4th. i refered to her as 'dead girl' in response to someone else calling her that. she's not dead. she's an actress in a movie. if this were actually an issue, it would have been so a long time ago. this isn't a "i just noticed your av. i'm really sorry, but you'll have to change it." effort. this is a 'something happened that you're not mentioning and now you're making an issue of my av' type of thing. if you delete my av, you'll still have the real issue (whatever it is) lurking.

----------

